
The Nil Programming Language - DanielRibeiro
http://leib.be/sascha/the-nil-programming-language/
======
neonscribe
Not this one: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NIL_(programming_language)>

~~~
mahmud
T

------
cstavish
We need ISO standardization, and we need it now.

------
drallison
This is not R. Strom's language for programming distributed systems,
<http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=988333> , which is an interesting
language and worth a look.

------
Mkop
Come on, no github repo?

~~~
piinbinary
I think I can implement it in one line

    
    
        cat $1 > /dev/null
    

:)

------
Jach
Today's not April 1st.

